# Game salad



## kazuuu (26 Janvier 2010)

Bon voila je me met a la conception de jeux avec game salad et je ne sais pas du tout me servir de ce logiciel... quelqun'un pourrait il m'aider? j'aimerai faire un jeu de plateforme style zelda en 2D, merci beaucoup d'avance!

Et je suis dsl si cette discussion n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique je ne savais pas où il fallait le mettre...

Là, j'ai du mal à comprendre &#8230; Tu sais écrire, mais pas lire ? Pour mettre un topic au bon endroit, il y a la table d'orientation, et dans certains forums, comme "Applications", une annonce "à lire avant de poster" pour préciser encore un peu, et avec tout ça, tu ne sais pas où mettre ton topic ? Dis plutôt que tu n'as pas vraiment cherché ! 

On déménage.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

kazuuu a dit:


> Bon voila je me met a la conception de jeux avec game salad et je ne sais pas du tout me servir de ce logiciel... quelqun'un pourrait il m'aider? j'aimerai faire un jeu de plateforme style zelda en 2D, merci beaucoup d'avance!
> 
> Et je suis dsl si cette discussion n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique je ne savais pas où il fallait le mettre...
> 
> ...



Tu ne veux pas qu'on te fasse le jeu à ta place non plus ?    
C'est pourtant simple de trouver la FAQ.


----------

